
Meet CGI Federal, the company behind the botched launch of HealthCare.gov - jessaustin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/16/meet-cgi-federal-the-company-behind-the-botched-launch-of-healthcare-gov/
======
greenyoda
It looks like we can expect more huge federal IT fiascoes in the future:

 _Accordingly, [CGI Federal] continue[s] to view U.S. Federal Government as a
significant growth opportunity, " Roach continued. CGI Federal now has an $8
billion pipeline of future task orders — doubling its federal business over
the period of a year — including big-ticket items such as $871 million for the
Defense Information Services Agency, a $143 million contract to do visa
processing in China, and a five-year, "indefinite quantity" contract for the
Department of Homeland Security and Coast Guard. (It's also working with state
governments too — California, for example, handed it a $399 million contract
to revamp its tax processing system)._

And here's an interesting insight on the Federal procurement process:

 _Evan Burfield, who founded the relatively small company that worked with CGI
to build Recovery.gov, says the problem lies more in a federal procurement
apparatus that makes it nearly impossible for an agile newcomer to bid on
projects that in the private sector would take much less time and money. Plus,
with so many contractors, everyone could technically fulfill the requirements
in their statement of work, and the thing can still not work in the end._

